# ODNR Repairs Churn Creek Lake Dam at Shawnee State Forest



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Repairs to the Churn Creek Lake dam at Shawnee State Forest were successfully completed last month, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Forestry.More...

More...


----------

